# Still waiting for 9.4 ...



## TheSubmariner (May 31, 2008)

Hi all

I have a Tivo HD with 9.3 on it still. Is the rollout of 9.4 still going on? I am still awaiting a message on my unit to tell me that 9.4 has been installed...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It's still going on. I'm waiting too!


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

It has barely even started. I am waiting too. I expect most people will get it next week based on a few posts I have read unless TiVo has run into any trouble with it that we do not know about.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

you're not the only one. be patient, you'll get it within about a week.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a Tivo HD, and it has been freezing the screen, but the audio would play fine. I finally had to call them. But when I called their computers were down. I gave him my symptoms, and he said he heard of it happening to the S3 but not TIVO HD. I asked about the upgrade, and he thought maybe a week yet, before going out. But sounded like a guess, a best. Asked him to make a note of my problem , when computers come up.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't got mine for either of my 2 units. I have both a S3 and Tivo HD.

They are suppose to have all the units updated before August 1st, 2008. Because the YouTube TiVo service is suppose to officially go "LIVE" on 8-1.

We will just have to wait & see.... the best thing to do is make sure your TiVo units are connecting at least once a day every day.

TGC


----------



## TheSubmariner (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. I wasnt sure if the rollout was still ongoing...and I was somehow left out ..


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

August 1st is here soon... and I still don't have 9.4. Hurry up, TiVo.


----------



## aprest (Mar 2, 2004)

I have 4 TiVo HD DVRs. Two have 9.4 and two have 9.3. Still waiting for upgrades to 9.4 on the last two.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Two S3's, Two HD's....

None have 9.4.

I feel so inadequate.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

The official waiting period:

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...=2008&month=8&day=1&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p0=198


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> Two S3's, Two HD's....
> 
> None have 9.4.
> 
> I feel so inadequate.


Meanwhile, my 70+ year old Mother has had 9.4 on her one S3 probably since the first initial roll-out. I think her S3 is part of the first group to get stuff because she always gets the updates before I do.

BTW, she does not know YouTube from InnerTube.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

jrm01 said:


> The official waiting period:
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...h=8&day=1&year=2008&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p0=198


:up:


----------



## jy3 (May 3, 2008)

20TIL6 said:


> BTW, she does not know YouTube from InnerTube.


nice!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

No 9.4 today either!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The 9.4 floodgates are now open and both my S3s have 9.4 after net connect, Pending Restart and reboot this morning. Here's the "official" confirmation by TivoJerry:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6527744#post6527744


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep - I just did a connect and it is downloading now!!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> The 9.4 floodgates are now open and both my S3s have 9.4 after net connect, Pending Restart and reboot this morning. Here's the "official" confirmation by TivoJerry:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6527744#post6527744


what version is it listed as? 9.4a?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

moyekj said:


> The 9.4 floodgates are now open and both my S3s have 9.4 after net connect, Pending Restart and reboot this morning. Here's the "official" confirmation by TivoJerry:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6527744#post6527744


Must be a tiered switch, as I still don't have it after a connection. No Pending restart, just a nice 'Succeeded'...

Edit: Okay, there's no Priority page for 9.4(as many have pointed out) but there's 'Early Access requests'? Er, how exactly is that any different?


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Must be as I have 3 S3 units - the 1st one had it now for about 10 days and my 2nd downloaded today, however my 3rd won't download it.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

MickeS said:


> No 9.4 today either!




You are not alone.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> what version is it listed as? 9.4a?


 Didn't check before leaving home and my Slingbox is out of commission right now so can't check from work. I'm sure somebody else can post the version #.


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

socrplyr said:


> what version is it listed as? 9.4a?


The update I just received is 9.4-01-2-648


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

TiivoDog said:


> The update I just received is 9.4-01-2-648


Same here but no Youtube access. Still states Aug 1st.


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

It's there, just go to:

-> Find Programs & Downloads

-> Download TV, Movies & Web Videos

-> YouTube


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

TiivoDog said:


> It's there, just go to:
> 
> -> Find Programs & Downloads
> 
> ...


I went there right after the download and restart. It stated the Aug. 1st line. It is there now so it must have been sorting/organizing like it does with the guide info after a download.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't get it when I tried this morning, looking forward to trying again when i come home.


----------



## imasofa777 (Aug 23, 2004)

dig_duggler said:


> Edit: Okay, there's no Priority page for 9.4(as many have pointed out) but there's 'Early Access requests'? Er, how exactly is that any different?


I believe the Early Access requests go through their Tech support for those having specific issues with their units. The priority page is more or less a I want my update now and can't wait type of deal. Need vs want. At least, that's my take on it.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

imasofa777 said:


> I believe the Early Access requests go through their Tech support for those having specific issues with their units. The priority page is more or less a I want my update now and can't wait type of deal. Need vs want. At least, that's my take on it.


Hmm, the way TivoJerry phrased it led me to believe it was something that could be had through avenues other than Tech support, but maybe I'm reading too much:

"With the release of the new software, we've stopped taking new Early Access requests for the moment. The software will roll out quickly enough that there is no need for a priority list either."


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Well, got the dreaded(for me) "pending restart" after my Tivo HD connected today. However, all went well and the unit is now at version 9.4-01-2-652. Took exactly 31 minutes after the "intermediate" reboot to the "...May take an hour..." screen.

Well, close to 2 TB of shows, safe until the next potentially corrupting software update.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Still waiting on my THD unit... definitely must be a tiered release. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## erick0305 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am waiting to. It sucks.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I finally had a chance to sit down and watch a couple of YouTube videos. The problem is that the videos work fine but I don't have any sound with the videos. All other audio on the Tivo works....


----------



## erick0305 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try rebooting. If that doesn't work it may just be a You Tube issue.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I got home from work and saw the Pending Restart. Once installed everything so far is looking good. Except that You Tube won't work until 8-1-08.


----------



## hglass (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm also waiting


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got it, restarting now.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Generic said:


> I finally had a chance to sit down and watch a couple of YouTube videos. The problem is that the videos work fine but I don't have any sound with the videos. All other audio on the Tivo works....


Are you using HDMI or one of the digital audio outs? If so, try changing the digital audio output format. I think you can choose bitstream or PCM.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

My TiVoHD just got it ("Pending Restart"). Once it records "Good Eats" in a few minutes, I'll restart it.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

rlcarr said:


> My TiVoHD just got it ("Pending Restart"). Once it records "Good Eats" in a few minutes, I'll restart it.


I got the same thing right after it phoned home around 3:00pm. It says "this option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2am", so I'll just let it do it's thing and check it in the morning.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

Just forced a connect. Got 9.4. Restarting now ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've been forcing connects, no luck.
Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

No luck here either.


----------



## smilingburgers (Oct 28, 2004)

I want it TOO!!! Still waiting.....

getting antsy...


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

bcronin said:


> Just forced a connect. Got 9.4. Restarting now ...


Hm, forced a connect on my other THD and did not get it. Strange.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

- today


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got it on my other tivo hd. no youtube on it yet.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I got it last night on one of two S3s after forcing a connection.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What about boxes with 9.4L? When will they be updated to 9.4?


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

Got the 9.4, couldn't find the youtube thing but I might have been looking in the wrong place. One comment though is the "delete all" doesn't work for clearing out the recently deleted folder  I was kind of hoping that would be a quick way to clear that out and free up some space. I know that is all supposed to be handled automagically but my Tivo Suggestions don't seem to be working[1] and I thought it might be related to the amount of available space.

[1] I have the function turned on and the first couple of days it did put stuff there, for the past few weeks though nothing has shown up. I thought it might be related to the amount of deleted items that were in there, but I cleaned out that folder and still nothing... at least so far.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

None on my S3 this morning either.

TiVo, I'm putting you on notice!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

nemein said:


> Got the 9.4, couldn't find the youtube thing but I might have been looking in the wrong place.


 YouTube is not that easy to find, but can be found under:
*Find Programs & Downloads->Download TV, Movies & Web Video->YouTube*
Seemed to be working OK for a few videos for me last night, though trickplay functions seem to cause audio delays and/or loss of audio in some cases.


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been forcing connections for the last couple days. Still nothing. I just bought my THD and have been working to set it up just the way I like it. Now just waiting for 9.4


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

Got the 9.4 update last night. I spent an hour or so checking out the new functionality and I'm happy to report that it's all good.

The S3 seems a tiny bit more responsive in all menus areas (could be imagined) EXCEPT in the "Review Thumbs" section: page scrolling was very slow. 

YouTube works just fine (for what it is) but the timeline-display doesn't auto-clear itself when you pause a YouTube video, potentially blocking a phone number, etc., that you wanted to see (not a big deal).

Three Thumbs Up! Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

T-Shee said:


> YouTube works just fine (for what it is) but the timeline-display doesn't auto-clear itself when you pause a YouTube video, potentially blocking a phone number, etc., that you wanted to see (not a big deal).


Just press the Clear button and it goes away.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Got it on my S3 yesterday afternoon, but not on the Tivo HD yet.


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

dig_duggler said:


> Must be a tiered switch, as I still don't have it after a connection. No Pending restart, just a nice 'Succeeded'...
> 
> Edit: Okay, there's no Priority page for 9.4(as many have pointed out) but there's 'Early Access requests'? Er, how exactly is that any different?


just for future reference where is the Early Access Request page on tivo.com i can't find it.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

nemein said:


> [1] I have the function turned on and the first couple of days it did put stuff there, for the past few weeks though nothing has shown up.


It might be related to amount of saved shows in Now Playing? I had about 15 hour-long HD shows saved, and my suggestion list was pretty short. I transferred the HD content over to my desktop, deleted them from Tivo, and am now getting a TON of suggestions.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

webin said:


> It might be related to amount of saved shows in Now Playing? I had about 15 hour-long HD shows saved, and my suggestion list was pretty short. I transferred the HD content over to my desktop, deleted them from Tivo, and am now getting a TON of suggestions.


I'll see what it's like when I get home tonight. Unfortunately w/ the SDV thing I don't really get that many HD channels so I think there is only 1 show that I'm currently recording in HD. I have managed to come up w/ a TON stuff already on SD[1] so maybe after it reaches a certain %age full (calculating in future recordings) it just stops picking up suggestions. I plan on getting the ext HD soon that may help too. Not a major deal (as I already have enough stuff to watch ) I'm just curious what it might find...

[1] 13 season passes and counting, only 1/2 are currently recorded/showing but it's probably saving 3-5 hours of TV in any given 24hr time span.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Put me in the still waiting category. My Tivo made the connection at 4 PM today and no update. It's due to make another connection at 2:28 AM tomorrow and I doubt that it will get the update then so I'll probably be looking at maybe Friday morning.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What about boxes with 9.4L? When will they be updated to 9.4?


Usually this gets done after everyone else gets the final version. Other than the change in the version number, I don't think there's any real changes that should matter.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I tried at 4:45PM pacific time, and nothing.
Then I tried a few minutes ago at 7 PM, and voila, there it is, "Pending restart".


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Me too. They must have opened things up.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

Not for me yet. I'm hoping for a few small bug fixes. The folders don't excite me too much. Neither of my TiVos got it today.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Um. Please tell me this isn't really going to take an hour to update...


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

nrc said:


> Um. Please tell me this isn't really going to take an hour to update...


It isn't going to take an hour to update.

Your wish is my command.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess that's what I get for forcing a couple of connections a day to get this update: for the first time ever, my TiVo is just constantly rebooting. 

It gets to the THX intro, and then reboots. It's been doing it for half an hour now. 

How to proceed?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I forced an update this evening (7-30-08) and got a "Pending Restart". I rebooted the Tivo and it is in the process of installing the service update now.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I guess that's what I get for forcing a couple of connections a day to get this update: for the first time ever, my TiVo is just constantly rebooting.
> 
> It gets to the THX intro, and then reboots. It's been doing it for half an hour now.
> 
> How to proceed?


I had some reboot loops in early 2007 with my Series 3. As I recall I pulled both my Cable Cards (just ejected them and kept them in the slots) and waited for the S3 to fully boot up and then put the Cable Cards back in.

My service update for my S3 is installing now so we shall see if I have the same issue. I sure hope not.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

nrc said:


> Um. Please tell me this isn't really going to take an hour to update...


My Series 3 took under 30 minutes to update.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

George Cifranci said:


> I had some reboot loops in early 2007 with my Series 3. As I recall I pulled both my Cable Cards (just ejected them and kept them in the slots) and waited for the S3 to fully boot up and then put the Cable Cards back in.
> 
> My service update for my S3 is installing now so we shall see if I have the same issue. I sure hope not.


I don't even have CableCARDs, so that shouldn't be an issue.

I just had a very frustrating time with a TiVo CSR, who only gave me the advice to wait 24 hours, and claimed that there was no way for me to escalate the matter beyond him. He said it was rebooting because it was a big update. I don't believe him. I have read something about "kickstarts" here on the forum, but I'd want someone knowledgeable from TiVo to talk to first.

I PMd TiVoJerry about my experience, I'm hoping I can get some help.

For now, my Series 3 is just rebooting, going on a little over 2 hours now. I'm hoping the CSR was correct.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yay, it's finally here for me - just forced a connection and now "Pending Restart".

Thought something might be up when "Getting Info" took a long time, and the "Loading Info" took a really, really, really, long time to get to 63%, then hung at 99% for many minutes...

First time I get to see my TiVo update itself live.

Too bad TiVo couldn't use the display for several things - would be nice if it put up a little indicator on the OLED saying there was a restart waiting, and during the update, a little progress bar... kinda eerie with all the LEDs and display off.

Edit: Damn. No YouTube option. I looked under *Find Programs & Downloads -> Download TV, Movies, & Web Video*. I only have two options, *Browse Other Videos* and [Home Movies by One True Media[/b]. No YouTube as has been stated earlier


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> I forced an update this evening (7-30-08) and got a "Pending Restart". I rebooted the Tivo and it is in the process of installing the service update now.


So it took just under 30 minutes. I got the final version since the version number is 9.4-1-02-648

I played around with it for about 90 minutes and everything seems to be working fine. Interface is speedy and no apparent issues. The only real issue I had with 9.3 is the occasional screen freeze and reboot when I would turn my system on with my Harmony remote. I won't know if that issue is fixed for a while I guess since it was never consistent.



Worf said:


> Edit: Damn. No YouTube option. I looked under *Find Programs & Downloads -> Download TV, Movies, & Web Video*. I only have two options, *Browse Other Videos* and [Home Movies by One True Media[/b]. No YouTube as has been stated earlier


The Youtube menu option is listed on mine, but when it is selected it says that it doesn't go active until August 1st.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Worf said:


> Yay, it's finally here for me - just forced a connection and now "Pending Restart".
> 
> Thought something might be up when "Getting Info" took a long time, and the "Loading Info" took a really, really, really, long time to get to 63%, then hung at 99% for many minutes...
> 
> ...


I don't think you have actually restarted your Tivo to install the *service update*. What you described, 63%, 99%; that is all part of a normal, daily guide update.

When the Tivo is manually or automatically restarted, the only screen showing is the bright orangish yellow/with black on the bottom with white writing that says,"Installing Service Update, this may take an hour or more".
It will stay on that screen, and nothing else for around 30 min or so.

Did you check your software version on the "System Info" screen?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jrm01 said:


> It isn't going to take an hour to update.
> 
> Your wish is my command.


Thanks.  Yes, about 30 minutes. I made the mistake of rebooting for the update just before my wife came in to watch "So You Think You Can Dance."


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

dwit said:


> I don't think you have actually restarted your Tivo to install the *service update*. What you described, 63%, 99%; that is all part of a normal, daily guide update.


It does the same thing for the service update, except when complete the status shows "Pending Restart" rather than "Succeeded".



dwit said:


> When the Tivo is manually or automatically restarted, the only screen showing is the bright orangish yellow/with black on the bottom with white writing that says,"Installing Service Update, this may take an hour or more".
> It will stay on that screen, and nothing else for around 30 min or so.


Yes, but only after the restart. Prior to the restart, nothing appears any different except for the "Pending Restart" status.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> It does the same thing for the service update, except when complete the status shows "Pending Restart" rather than "Succeeded".
> 
> Yes, but only after the restart. Prior to the restart, nothing appears any different except for the "Pending Restart" status.


I thought that is what I posted?

"*When the Tivo is manually or automatically restarted*, the only screen showing is the bright orangish yellow/with black on the bottom with white writing that says,"Installing Service Update, this may take an hour or more".
It will stay on that screen, and nothing else for around 30 min or so."


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I just had a very frustrating time with a TiVo CSR, who only gave me the advice to wait 24 hours, and claimed that there was no way for me to escalate the matter beyond him.


They've fed me that line, before.



dwit said:


> He said it was rebooting because it was a big update.


He's full of $#$!. If it installs properly, it will only require one reboot to start the upgrade and one when it is done. 'Should take far less than an hour.

Did you get the CSR's name? You should have and you should report him. There is absolutely no excuse for that sort of laziness and / or stupidity.



dwit said:


> I don't believe him.


Absolutely not.



dwit said:


> I have read something about "kickstarts" here on the forum, but I'd want someone knowledgeable from TiVo to talk to first.


I suspect it may be your only chance.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

dwit said:


> I thought that is what I posted?


No, you said:



dwit said:


> What you described, 63%, 99%; that is all part of a normal, daily guide update.


In response to his message about getting the update. It's true the box needs to be rebooted in order to start the upgrade, but downloading the upgrade looks just like downloading the guide database.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> No, you said:
> 
> In response to his message about getting the update. It's true the box needs to be rebooted in order to start the upgrade, but downloading the upgrade looks just like downloading the guide database.


*Installing the update!!!*

That the service update must be *installed *after downloading, by restarting, was the essence of the meessage.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

It looks like the floodgates are open. One of my S3 TiVos has had the pre-release 9.4 on it for a couple of weeks, but last evening both of the other TiVos got the full 9.4 release.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

nrc said:


> Thanks.  Yes, about 30 minutes. I made the mistake of rebooting for the update just before my wife came in to watch "So You Think You Can Dance."


Whoops! Just tell her that the update has a bug fix in it that is supposed to bring Will back.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

Update installing now.

I found out something very interesting. It appears that if your wireless network is not hooked up, TiVo can't call in!!!!

Last call in was 3 days ago.

So my wife fixed it and I put in the new passwords, etc. and asked to update. I noticed it took quite a while to download and sure enough "pending restart" appeared. I restarted and it is updating now.

Now I have to do the TiVo HD. I don't know why my wife was fooling around with the wireless, matter of fact she was the one who noticed it last night before we went to bed.

I don't have time to set up the TiVo HD but I will do it when I get home.


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

Roderigo said:


> Usually this gets done after everyone else gets the final version. Other than the change in the version number, I don't think there's any real changes that should matter.


I have 2 TiVo series3 boxes. One box has received the update two times. The first on 7/15 version 9.4L. Today (7/31) the same unit received a second update version 9.4 (dropped the "L" or Beta version). My second box has never received any 9.4 version update. It is still running version 9.3a. So I don't believe everyone has to receive the update before one gets the final version.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Strange how some people are getting the "Wait til Aug 1" message for You Tube.

I've had the pre-release 9.4 on my THD for two weeks and You Tube worked fine. Today I got the final 9.4 on my S3 and also on the THD. You Tube works fine on both of them.

Just watched John Daly use a beer can for a tee at this weeks pro-am tournement.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

jrm01 said:


> Strange how some people are getting the "Wait til Aug 1" message for You Tube.


Yeah, I got 9.4 finally last night, but even after it installed the update, I get the message. Didn't have time to play around with it anyway, so no huge deal. Just hope it's ready for 8/1 as promised. We're having friends over this weekend & I think it would be a hit.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Perhaps you don't get authorized for YouTube until you have 9.4. So maybe another connection after getting 9.4 might authorize you for YouTube.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

Got wireless set up on TiVo HD now. Everything is go for 9.4.

I haven't even looked for the You Tube stuff. Where is it?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Youtube on my Tivo S3 is working as of this afternoon. It works pretty good too.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

dwit said:


> I don't think you have actually restarted your Tivo to install the *service update*. What you described, 63%, 99%; that is all part of a normal, daily guide update.
> 
> When the Tivo is manually or automatically restarted, the only screen showing is the bright orangish yellow/with black on the bottom with white writing that says,"Installing Service Update, this may take an hour or more".
> It will stay on that screen, and nothing else for around 30 min or so.
> ...


Yup, it's 9.4. When I restarted it, it went through the "Preparing to update", restarted, then applied the system update (for a while). Then when I switched back to my series 3, it had the system was updated message. Interestingly enough, no mention of YouTube on that message.

I don't know... I really want it!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Got it yesterday. Everything worked fine before and everything worked great after. Love the new stuff.


----------



## rwaldin (Aug 23, 2001)

I've been noticing my TiVo is always Pending Restart. No matter how many times I force a connection and restart, it goes through the same set of states:

Start on Version 9.3a-01-2-648
Force connection to service
Doesn't download very much at all, finishes quickly
State is pending restart
When I restart, it says "Installing a service update. This will take a few minutes"
When it completes, tivo is still on version 9.3a-01-2-648

It's been like this for weeks. How can I get past this to the 9.4 update?

I have a Series 3 on Comcast in case that makes a difference.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rwaldin said:


> I've been noticing my TiVo is always Pending Restart. No matter how many times I force a connection and restart, it goes through the same set of states:
> 
> Start on Version 9.3a-01-2-648
> Force connection to service
> ...


You could try a KS 52.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5643823#post5643823

If that doesn't work, i would suspect your image is hosed and you need to start over with InstantCake. (Which will cost you all settings and recordings )

You could always try backup/restore to a new drive using WinMFS, but I suspect if your image is "hosed" this may not help. But won't know without trying first.

As to the root problem? Hard to say. Could be the drive or could simply be a problem with the download (downloads have CRC checks done on them, so not sure how that could be the problem). Hopefully a KS 52 will correct it.

I don't think it is possible to redownload the install (I forget the KS that did that, but it no longer works). So if it is already downloaded, and that part of the drive is corrupt I think you will continue to have a problem after KS 52 or even backup/restore to new drive. InstantCake current drive or new one (or purchasing a preformatted drive from Weaknees, DVRUpgrade) would be your only fix then, IMO.


----------

